# What are the best madrigalist pre-baroque



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The more i read about it , the more it sparkle my mind, into knowning more about the subject
some madrigal are actually quite good, what about Orlando de lassus he did an experimental madrigal
i Wonder if his madrigals are on naxos or whatever.

Im starting to enjoy more and more vocal music, and i like music that is pre baroque and bold
experimental adventureous in other words innovators of the genra.

Than i will have to explore Monteverdi madrigals somedays, but i want to hear wierd od case of eccentric madrigali.

Gesualdo music open to me doors i would not have expected, what is your guys cue on this, any comment or whatever, by the way i like the instrumental music of that era the ancient piano of the era
called something i dont remenber.

I hope you enjoy reading this post and can share some light on the outsanding madrigalists?

:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try the English - Thomas Morley, Thomas Weelkes and John Wilbye. Orlando Gibbons also wrote some as well.

Weelkes from an old LP will give tou some of the flavour.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Gesualdo is my personal favourite. Taggart's list of Englishmen ought to be a great starting point though.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Verdelot and Arcadelt were two earlier madrigalists; Cipriano di Rore is significant but I don't think there's a good collection of his madrigals available in recordings.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Wilbye was my absolute favourite to sing (second soprano) - for melody, subtlety and word-setting. So he doesn't qualify as "weird", "eccentric" or likely to murder his wife. More "gently seductive".

Have a listen to Draw on Sweet Night or Sweet Honey-Sucking Bees for starters and see what you think.


----------

